# Deep Snow



## GMC Sierra

Hello all- new to the site- first post, hope this works. I have enjoyed the site for some time now, great information and pictures. Thought I might post some video of me and the kids plowing last year after a big storm. We let it accumulate all the previous day and night. When all said and done, close to a couple feet. Hardest part was getting out of the garage without getting stuck...kids loved it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeqxQWG_8Uk


----------



## MSS Mow

Thanks for sharing the video. You will find a wealth of knowledge on Plowsite, along with lots of great pictures and videos. Enjoy!


----------



## Shortstuff

Great video! It's so nice to have your own plow to move so much snow so quickly!

Steve


----------



## FEFMedia

Nice little vid.. was wondering what you where trying to do in the beginning.. 

So was the wife pissed when you hit her car with all that snow? I heard it smack into the hood on one pass


----------



## wizardsr

3 words... Tires, Timbrens, angle the plow...

Ok, so 5 words...


----------



## farmer101

im not trying to be critical of you, but why not park with the blade facing out so you can just make your first pass as you exit the garage? i dont plow all that often, but when the ol '78 is in operable condition i always back it into a parking spot, or in front of the garage if i know its supposed to snow overnight. that way there is no fighting that first drift to turn around. just my.02. anyways love the vid and its good to see the young uns out gettin their feet wet.


----------



## caddytruck89

Welcome fellow ohioian. I'm up in ashtabula have a good winter. Where u at in geauga county??


----------



## GMC Sierra

FEFMedia;856985 said:


> Nice little vid.. was wondering what you where trying to do in the beginning..
> 
> So was the wife pissed when you hit her car with all that snow? I heard it smack into the hood on one pass


No- that was my car. Wife's was in the garage ( GMC Denali). I never liked that car......reliable...but soooo boring to drive. She was aggrevated to be standing in the cold taping the video


----------



## Ryan03

I also live in geauga county, Hambden twp to be exact. Nice to have another local aboard.


----------



## thesnowman269

Chesterland ohio...


----------



## Bolt-1

wizardsr;857019 said:


> 3 words... Tires, Timbrens, angle the plow...
> 
> Ok, so 5 words...


ummm ! I count 11


----------



## GMC Sierra

I am located in Chardon. Grew up in Kirtland....nice to see some fellow Northeast Ohioans on the forum....especially Lake Effect veterans in Chesterland and Ashtabula.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Hey man welcome to plowsite. Nice video. Random question, but do you know what camera you used to tape it? The quality seems pretty good.


----------



## mkwl

WOW- that's a lot of snow! Do you do any other drives of just your own? I'd throw some ballast in the truck, as well as parking the night before with the plow facing out- would have made your life A LOT easier to be able to push out right from the garage. I always park my truck plow out (in my driveway), so I can clear my drive in a few easy passes, then be off to my clients' without having the battle snowdrifts backwards 

Nice truck though- looks to be mint!


----------



## GMC Sierra

Yes, that was a bit of snow. We are in the Lake Erie Snow belt (@ 110-120 inches/yr) I use the truck only for my drive (so I skip the ballast). The truck and plow (when on) is longer than my garage, so I need to pull into the garage to hook-up....hence the backing out fiasco. I don't drive it much, so I keep it in the garage. I just did not want to get it stuck in a bad spot where I could not get at it with my wife's Denali- especially when you hear the snow scrubbing the frame. I has been a really good truck- 140K on the odometer. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Looks like a fun and easy drive to plow. Long straight ones like that are really nice to do.


----------



## Mike_13

i didn't realize there were this many NE Ohioans here.... i'm in Cuyahoga county in Highland Heights. right on the edge of the snowbelt. sometimes we get lake effect other times we don't.


----------



## thesnowman269

i love the lake effect snow. Wish i still lived over o=in munson though. Lived right on the back side of Alpine Valley could walk there in a few minutes through the woods. We got so much snow just in that spot it seemed. Id drive into chesterland and there wouldnt b nearly as much snow there and its only 6 miles away


----------



## GatorDL55

In Broadview Heights we get a decent amount of snow -- it's one of the higher points in cuyahoga county so often it is snowing there when it isn't snowing other places around Cleveland. My buddy in Lakewood would be pissed when I was out plowing all night and he wouldn't have anything laying yet.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Nice truck. Wanna sell it?? I miss my old gmc with the 5.7 haha same as yours but green and silver :-( well good luck this year.


----------



## Snowplow71

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878617 said:


> Nice truck. Wanna sell it?? I miss my old gmc with the 5.7 haha same as yours but green and silver :-( well good luck this year.


Finally your coming out of the closet. Your ford sucks  Just busting


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Snowplow71;878707 said:


> Finally your coming out of the closet. Your ford sucks  Just busting


Nah I love my fords. but I cannot complain about the 350 vortech that was in my gmc lol. I loved that truck it rode like a cadillac and it has tons of power. Should have never sold it. I should have kept it as a backup. I had to be a fool to have sold it. O well nothing I can do. I still see it in the city. Those gmc/chevy trucks 1995-1998 were good looking trucks and still are.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice video. It's good that you bring your kids out with you. When I was kid I would go out plowing with my Dad and my Uncles and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878803 said:


> I cannot complain about the 350 Vortech that was in my GMC.


I wish I had a 350 Vortech in my truck. I just have a regular injected 350 in my 1989 Chevy 2500. Alot of my friens have Chvy and GMC trucks with 350 Vortechs in them and they have tons of power.


----------



## Stik208

That body style is my favorite.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;879191 said:


> I wish I had a 350 Vortech in my truck. I just have a regular injected 350 in my 1989 Chevy 2500. Alot of my friens have Chvy and GMC trucks with 350 Vortechs in them and they have tons of power.


ya they have tons of power. it pulled my alomost 9klb fifth wheel like it was nothing haha. ya your 2500 has the thorttle body injection 350. hey you rlucky it could be worse and have the 305 lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Stik208;879210 said:


> That body style is my favorite.


ya they are my second favorite. I really like the style of the ford I have. cant beat them superdutys


----------



## GMC Sierra

06HD BOSS;860465 said:


> Hey man welcome to plowsite. Nice video. Random question, but do you know what camera you used to tape it? The quality seems pretty good.


It is my wife's camera.... Canon Power Shot SD850IS. Really small, about the size of a pack of cigs.


----------



## GMC Sierra

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878617 said:


> Nice truck. Wanna sell it?? I miss my old gmc with the 5.7 haha same as yours but green and silver :-( well good luck this year.


Not for sale, I love that truck. I know it is only a half ton, but it does everything I need for a home-owner (and then some). I try to keep it up as nice as I can. I will post some pictures soon. Your green and grey was a very good looking truck...nice!


----------



## GMC Sierra

mercer_me;879187 said:


> Nice video. It's good that you bring your kids out with you. When I was kid I would go out plowing with my Dad and my Uncles and I loved every minute of it.


Yeah...my dad took me out plowing too. Probabaly my earliest memory was plowing in his International Scout with a Western plow. Had the old style T handle plow control, he would let me angle and lift it up and down (as a jkid, you think you are a big deal doing that) I loved-it. My youngest son (3 at the time) loves it too... he calls my truck the beast....I got stuck that day after the video (hung-up in he snow) and he cried...I think he was so disapointed the truck could get stuck. We only do our drive (and the neighbors). I think it is good to ge them out there and teach them how to do some things...Thanks for your comments.


----------



## GMC Sierra

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879218 said:


> ya they have tons of power. it pulled my alomost 9klb fifth wheel like it was nothing haha. ya your 2500 has the thorttle body injection 350. hey you rlucky it could be worse and have the 305 lol


Glad to see you guys talking-up the Vortec 350. I totally agree. In fact, I wrote a rather long post in the Chevy section titled "top and bottom US engines". I chose the 350 as the best US engine built...period. The post has not got a lot of action, so I either nailed it with my list or it was too boring (I assume the latter). Check it out if you have a chance.


----------



## GMC Sierra

Mike_13;877341 said:


> i didn't realize there were this many NE Ohioans here.... i'm in Cuyahoga county in Highland Heights. right on the edge of the snowbelt. sometimes we get lake effect other times we don't.


I am surprised by the number of Ohio snow belt residents on the forum. I work in Heighland Heights....so I know hat you are talking about. Our landlod in Heighland Heights uses Brickman Landscaping for the plowing....those guys are amazing, I swear they "catch" the snow flakes before they hit the ground. When a storm is coming, they will sit in the paking lot all day and night waiting.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

GMC Sierra;879827 said:


> Glad to see you guys talking-up the Vortec 350. I totally agree. In fact, I wrote a rather long post in the Chevy section titled "top and bottom US engines". I chose the 350 as the best US engine built...period. The post has not got a lot of action, so I either nailed it with my list or it was too boring (I assume the latter). Check it out if you have a chance.


ya I loved that 350. I wish I could buy that truck back but the guy wont sell it to me lol. Of course it is starting to get the typical chevy rot on the body but it is fixable. Have you gotten then minor knocking when it is really cold out when your first start it, then it will go away after a few seconds?


----------



## GMC Sierra

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880092 said:


> ya I loved that 350. I wish I could buy that truck back but the guy wont sell it to me lol. Of course it is starting to get the typical chevy rot on the body but it is fixable. Have you gotten then minor knocking when it is really cold out when your first start it, then it will go away after a few seconds?


Yep- I get that every once in awhile (more of a tick than a knock). I think it is a lifter waiting for oil pressure. Usually just a few seconds though. My truck sits a lot, so that also adds to it.

My favorite sound is when the engine is cold and you give it a little gas to go down the road, that vortec has a throaty exhaust sound- it sounds GOOD.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

GMC Sierra;880411 said:


> Yep- I get that every once in awhile (more of a tick than a knock). I think it is a lifter waiting for oil pressure. Usually just a few seconds though. My truck sits a lot, so that also adds to it.
> 
> My favorite sound is when the engine is cold and you give it a little gas to go down the road, that vortec has a throaty exhaust sound- it sounds GOOD.


O ya lol. but my truck had a flowmaster on it so it always had that sound. Ya the 350's had that common cold tick/knock. it is piston slop. and once you runs for a few seconds it goes away. I kno a few guys who have the same problem it is common tho. I would love to pickup another gmc/chevy with a 350 somewhere. sure you dont wanna sell it? you can keep the plow lol


----------



## Bill QT

I saw on one reply. Tires, Timbrens and angle plow. Please give me some insight, and what exactly are Timbrens. Thanks Bill


----------

